# Michael Jackson



## 46Young (Jun 26, 2009)

When Farrah Fawcett arrived at heaven, God granted her one wish. She wished for all the children on earth to be safe. So God killed Michael Jackson.


----------



## PapaBear434 (Jun 26, 2009)

46Young said:


> When Farrah Fawcett arrived at heaven, God granted her one wish. She wished for all the children on earth to be safe. So God killed Michael Jackson.



Ooooh...  Too soon.

Kidding, I laughed.  But keep in mind, I am a horrible, _horrible _person.  So take that for what you will.


----------



## ClarkKent (Jun 26, 2009)

That is so wrong, but to damn funny at the same time


----------



## 46Young (Jun 26, 2009)

http://forums.firehouse.com/showthread.php?p=1074170&posted=1#post1074170  Draw your attention to posts # 9,11,13,16.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jun 26, 2009)

*re*

Priceless!


----------



## ClarkKent (Jun 26, 2009)

Because he was Micheal Jackson is 99% plastic, he will be melted down into lego blocks so little kids can play with him for a change

(I liked the mans music, but this is a small joke.)


----------



## medichopeful (Jun 26, 2009)

ClarkKent said:


> Because he was Micheal Jackson is 99% plastic, he will be melted down into lego blocks so little kids can play with him for a change
> 
> (I liked the mans music, but this is a small joke.)



I was gonna tell that one, but I didn't want to offend anybody :blush:


----------



## ClarkKent (Jun 26, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> I was gonna tell that one, but I didn't want to offend anybody :blush:



To be an EMT, you need a since of humor.  It is only posted as a joke to make people laugh and to forget about their last call for just a moment


----------



## Yugosaki (Jun 26, 2009)

ClarkKent said:


> and to forget about their last call for just a moment



Great, you just reminded everyone.


----------



## PapaBear434 (Jun 26, 2009)

Yugosaki said:


> Great, you just reminded everyone.



Well, I wasn't reminded until YOU said that I would be reminded.  So thanks a lot.

/my head is starting to hurt


----------



## ClarkKent (Jun 27, 2009)

Yugosaki said:


> Great, you just reminded everyone.



I just don't want anyone flipping out. Some people that I have told that to said that it hella wrong but it just a damn just.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 27, 2009)

This thread is tasteless. Show a little respect for the dead.


----------



## guardian528 (Jun 27, 2009)

ah come on, you knew what you were in for the second you saw the thread title in the humor section. don't read it if you know you won't like it.

that joke was hilarious


----------



## Yugosaki (Jun 27, 2009)

Personally, i see nothing wrong with a little humour. I hope people can joke when I die. I don't see much point in being depressed or sombre about it. Dead is dead, you can't change that.

(queue joke involving medics changing death with lightning boxes)


----------



## minneola24 (Jun 27, 2009)

Damn, is that much plastic surgery even healthy?


----------



## Yugosaki (Jun 27, 2009)

minneola24 said:


> Damn, is that much plastic surgery even healthy?



My theory is he was abducted by aliens years ago and the clone they left was imperfect.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jun 27, 2009)

I got that in a text today.  LMAO


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 27, 2009)

minneola24 said:


> Damn, is that much plastic surgery even healthy?



Part of it is due to vitiligo.


----------



## PapaBear434 (Jun 27, 2009)

Sasha said:


> This thread is tasteless. Show a little respect for the dead.



In the last ten, fifteen, or twenty years, has any conversation involving Michael Jackson been tasteful?  No, not really.  Why should that change now that he's dead?


----------



## Sasha (Jun 27, 2009)

PapaBear434 said:


> In the last ten, fifteen, or twenty years, has any conversation involving Michael Jackson been tasteful?  No, not really.  Why should that change now that he's dead?



Because it's generally considered crass and classless to speak ill of the dead??


----------



## willbeflight (Jun 27, 2009)

ClarkKent said:


> Because he was Micheal Jackson is 99% plastic, he will be melted down into lego blocks so little kids can play with him for a change
> 
> (I liked the mans music, but this is a small joke.)




I just got that same text message this morning.  LOL  Too funny!!!


----------



## medichopeful (Jun 27, 2009)

ClarkKent said:


> To be an EMT, you need a since of humor.  It is only posted as a joke to make people laugh and to forget about their last call for just a moment



Oops, I think you read my response the wrong way.  I wasn't offended (I thought it was funny ), I just didn't want to be the one to put it up ^_^


----------



## medichopeful (Jun 27, 2009)

minneola24 said:


> Damn, is that much plastic surgery even healthy?



Nope.  I think that might have contributed in some way to his demise :unsure:h34r:


----------



## medichopeful (Jun 27, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Because it's generally considered crass and classless to speak ill of the dead??



Have you met some of the people on this site?



I kidd, I kidd.


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 27, 2009)

Michael's big mistake was having all the surgery done with an autoimmune disease that involves the skin. Anyone with vitiligo or any connective tissue disease should have been warned and would have known better.


----------



## whizkid1 (Jun 27, 2009)

good one,lol


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 28, 2009)

Many of those commenting on Michael here "for a joke" were not even alive for the first 25 years of his career where he was truly a superstar.  Many here are probably not old enough to understand the controversy during the late 90s and part of this decade.  

The man was 50 years old with medical problems and the issues that some famous people go through being in the public eye from the age of 5.  

He has also been performing about as long as today's U.S. Paramedic has been around which is about 45 years.   And as some have said of EMS, it is still a young profession.  Michael also should have had a few more years to share his talent in the music profession.

I will still have the memories and music of the Michael I grew up with from 1969 to 1985.   

Whatever problems that lead to his early death are over.  May he rest in peace and be remembered for his music and humanitatian contributions.


----------



## jtb_E10 (Jun 28, 2009)

What did the paramedics say when they arrived at Michael Jackson's house???

"This can't be the King of Pop....He ain't got no rhythm!"


----------



## minneola24 (Jun 28, 2009)

jtb_E10 said:


> What did the paramedics say when they arrived at Michael Jackson's house???
> 
> "This can't be the King of Pop....He ain't got no rhythm!"



Oh... my.. this is so wrong... but so hilarious at the same time :lol:


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 28, 2009)

minneola24 said:


> Oh... my.. this is so wrong... but so hilarious at the same time :lol:


 
No, it is just childish behavior of those who are supposed to be part of a medical profession. This is a very public forum and others besides EMT(P)s will be reading which could also include family members. Granted they may already have heard the jokes but it doesn't make it any easier at the time of his death and coming from people who are supposedly part of Emergency *Medical* Services. The medical forums that are closed to the public don't even allow this juvenile behavior. Some jokes are okay but some should stay behind closed doors and not posted for the public to know how this profession views its patients.


----------



## exodus (Jun 28, 2009)

ClarkKent said:


> I just don't want anyone flipping out. Some people that I have told that to said that it hella wrong but it just a damn just.




Yay, I am finally not the only person here that says hella!!!


----------



## PapaBear434 (Jun 28, 2009)

exodus said:


> Yay, I am finally not the only person here that says hella!!!



No, but it still makes you look like a huge dork.


----------



## medichopeful (Jun 28, 2009)

PapaBear434 said:


> No, but it still makes you look like a huge dork.



Would you side a hellava dork?


----------



## PapaBear434 (Jun 28, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> Would you side a hellava dork?



"Dork" was already my compromise.  I was going to say it made him look like a tool, but figured that could be construed as needlessly combative and get me a ban.


----------



## medichopeful (Jun 28, 2009)

PapaBear434 said:


> "Dork" was already my compromise.  I was going to say it made him look like a tool, but figured that could be construed as needlessly combative and get me a ban.



Fair enough.

I was kidding, btw.  I don't really think it makes him look like a dork B)


----------



## guardian528 (Jun 28, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Many of those commenting on Michael here "for a joke" were not even alive for the first 25 years of his career where he was truly a superstar.  Many here are probably not old enough to understand the controversy during the late 90s and part of this decade.



This is why we are joking about him. I wasn't alive back then, and I never followed his career. It's hard to be sentimental when you don't even know the person. The Michael Jackson my generation knows about is a man with a lot of plastic surgery done and involved with a lot of allegations in the court.

And I mean, come on. You're acting like we are going out to the streets and burning his body or something. We're making jokes. In a _humor_ section. What were you expected when you clicked on it? Look through the rest of the humor section, there are plenty of jokes about patients. Why should this change just because he is a _famous_ patient?


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 28, 2009)

guardian528 said:


> This is why we are joking about him. I wasn't alive back then, and I never followed his career. It's hard to be sentimental when you don't even know the person. The Michael Jackson my generation knows about is a man with a lot of plastic surgery done and involved with a lot of allegations in the court.
> 
> And I mean, come on. You're acting like we are going out to the streets and burning his body or something. We're making jokes. In a _humor_ section. What were you expected when you clicked on it? Look through the rest of the humor section, there are plenty of jokes about patients. Why should this change just because he is a _famous_ patient?


 
How naive some can be is just amazing! When you hit "today's posts" a list of recently commented threads appear. The "humor" section is not always obvious.

The fact that you don't know him but are just joining in with comments about someone you know very little about is even more appalling especially with his death. You don't know your other patients either. Do you make these comments also? Okay, that answer is probably yes as evidenced by some of the threads on this forum. Some know no boundaries when it comes to professionalism and patient care.

Michael was a patient treated by those in EMS.
Imagine his kids wanting to learn more about the people who worked on their father. They have lived in many countries and have probably had a string of private physicians and nurses so the terms EMT and Paramedic may not be that clear. So they do a search and this forum can appear. Imagine what they will think of the people, who they may feel grateful for that they came to their father's assistance, who are making off color jokes and saying good riddance. Granted they may have heard alot of that before but probably not from those who are supposed to be there to help. So now the question they might consider is "did those Paramedics actually try to save their father or did they too hold the same views as those on the EMS forums?" Maybe LA Paramedics just rested their hands on Michael's chest to do pretend CPR. By some of the ignorant statements and attitudes made on a "medical" forum you can cast a bad light on the profession and it doesn't matter what section you want to put it under.


----------



## 46Young (Jun 28, 2009)

I started this thread. When I was a young child, I remember having the glove, trying the moonwalk, had the thriller video, and even dressed up as him for Halloween. The dude's a freak. He's brought all of this negative attention to himself with his plastic surgeries, the whole neverland ranch thing, not consummating the Lisa Marie marriage, dangling his baby over a ledge, the sleeping with children in his bed comment, and such. If he wasn't such a freak, there wouldn't be so many jokes directed toward him, and there wouldn't be so much attention given to him, either. I don't see any Farrah Fawcett jokes, other than the one in the OP, and that was directed at MJ anyway.


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 28, 2009)

46Young said:


> I don't see any Farrah Fawcett jokes, other than the one in the OP, and that was directed at MJ anyway.


 
Her career was well over before most of these forum members were alive.  There probably are not that many that remember her except for a woman in her 60s and not the poster from the 70s.


----------



## guardian528 (Jun 28, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Her career was well over before most of these forum members were alive.



quite in the same way, michael jackson's career was not really blossoming to say the least when members my age can remember. so why the double standard?


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 28, 2009)

guardian528 said:


> quite in the same way, michael jackson's career was not really blossoming to say the least when members my age can remember. so why the double standard?


 
My point exactly. Why have you chosen to bash a dead person you do not know?

He was still in the spotlight and had an international career.  As well, he still continued his humanitarian efforts throughout the world.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 28, 2009)

Can't wait for the summer to be over. Maybe the kiddos will go back to school and leave the forum to adults. 

Pretty sad to even admit, you cannot remember MJ as a pop star, did we just get potty trained too? 


R/r 911


----------



## Scout (Jun 28, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> There probably are not that many that remember her ...




hey now, i'm in my early 20's and i still think Charlies Angels is great.

In recent years MJ was not as well know for his singing that his other interests.


----------



## guardian528 (Jun 28, 2009)

well i don't think we are going to understand each other. we are making jokes about the michael jackson we grew up knowing, and you are defending the michael jackson that you remember, very different people. i think we can just leave it at that, otherwise this will go on for however many more pages of people saying their same points over and over. agree to disagree


----------



## PapaBear434 (Jun 28, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Can't wait for the summer to be over. Maybe the kiddos will go back to school and leave the forum to adults.
> 
> Pretty sad to even admit, you cannot remember MJ as a pop star, did we just get potty trained too?
> 
> ...



Jackson has pretty much been a joke for the last 15-20 years, guy.  I still remember "Bad" and the Pepsi hair fire, but come on, man.  His prime was a long time ago.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 28, 2009)

Okay, that's enough.


----------

